# Paquete bloqueado emerge

## CRC-_-

Hola a tod@s, a la hora de instalar el drivers de video xf86-video-sis emerge me devuelve una salida con la siguiente informacion:

[block B] <=x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.7 ("<=x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0-10.7" is blocking x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15)

* Error: the above package list contains packages which cannot be installed at the same time on the same system.

(x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.7:: gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis (x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15::gentoo, installed) pulled in by x11-base/xorg-drivers required by @selected

For more information about blocked packages, please refer to the following section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

De lo que puedo sacar en claro es que no es posible instalar el driver sis porque emerge bloquea la instalacion. Lo que e intentado es instalar el drivers xorg-drivers 1.15 pero me sigue arrojando los mismo errores. Si alguien me puede decir como lo puedo solucionar o que esta ocurriendo se lo agradezco. Estoy intentando instalar las X y un administrador de ventanas. Saludos y gracias por sus respuestas.

----------

## quilosaq

Lo que pasa es que tienes instalado xorg-drivers-1.15.

 *Quote:*   

> x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15::gentoo, installed

 

En esa situación portage no permite instalar xf86-video-sis-0.10.7.

 *Quote:*   

> ("<=x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0-10.7" is blocking x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15) 

 

Mirando el ebuild de xorg-drivers resulta que no va a permitir esa versión de xf86-video-sis ni ninguna inferior tampoco. Además en portage no existe ninguna versión superior. Conclusión tendrás que instalar una versión inferior de xorg-drivers. Por lo que he visto, la 1.14 también mantendrá el bloqueo. Tendrás que probar con la 1.13.

```
#(root) emerge -v1 =xorg-drivers-1.13
```

----------

## JotaCE

resolvamos el problema?

Primero desinstala el driver sis 

emerge --unmerge drivers/xf86-video-sis

luegp desintala xorg-server

emerge --unmerge x11-base/xorg-drivers

en tu archivo /etc/portage/make/conf agrega la siguiente linea

VIDEO_CARDS="sis"

y vuelve a instalar xorg-server

emerge xorg-server

prueba eso y cuentanos que pasa

----------

## CRC-_-

Gracias por responder a los dos, vamos por partes JotaCE e probado lo que me comentas pero me siguen apareciendo los mismos problemas. quilosaq e probado a instalar la version xorg-drivers-1.13 pero me sigue apareciendo un error failed to emerge x11-drivers/x86-video-sis-0.10.7. ¿Qué me recomiendan que haga? Puedo instalar los drivers vesa y prodría instalar el administrador de ventanas? Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Pega la salida de emerge -pv --depclean xorg-drivers

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> e probado a instalar la version xorg-drivers-1.13 pero me sigue apareciendo un error failed to emerge x11-drivers/x86-video-sis-0.10.7

 ¿Qué dice el mensaje error?

 *Quote:*   

> Puedo instalar los drivers vesa y prodría instalar el administrador de ventanas?

 Creo que usar vesa evitaría el bloqueo del principio de hilo pero tendrás que cargar con las limitaciones de ese driver.

----------

## JotaCE

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   e probado a instalar la version xorg-drivers-1.13 pero me sigue apareciendo un error failed to emerge x11-drivers/x86-video-sis-0.10.7 ¿Qué dice el mensaje error?
> 
>  *Quote:*   Puedo instalar los drivers vesa y prodría instalar el administrador de ventanas? Creo que usar vesa evitaría el bloqueo del principio de hilo pero tendrás que cargar con las limitaciones de ese driver.

 

Por que usas xorg-server-1.13 y no la actual x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0:0/1.15.0 ???

----------

## quilosaq

xorg-server-1.15 "tira" de xorg-drivers-1.15 y esa versión es incompatible con xf86-video-sis.

----------

